# usb lan ADMtek ADM8511 Pegasus II  [solved]

## wurstblinker

Hallo, ich habe mir die oben genannte usb netzwerkkarte von ADMtek geholt, aber sie wird nicht erkannt. in einem anderen forum habe ich gelesen das im kernel unter Device Drivers  --->

                               USB support  --->

                                      USB Network Adapters  --->

                                           <M> USB Pegasus/Pegasus-II based ethernet device support

einzustellen, dass habe ich gemacht aber die usbkarte wird nicht erkannt. nichts leuchtet.. kann mir jemand helfen oder hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit der karte?Last edited by wurstblinker on Thu Feb 23, 2006 2:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oscarwild

Erst mal willkommen im Forum  :Smile: 

 *wurstblinker wrote:*   

> aber die usbkarte wird nicht erkannt

 

Was verstehst Du unter "nicht erkannt"? Linux betreibt keine Hardwareerkennung wie Windows.

Folgendes:

- hast Du das Kernelmodul nicht nur im kernel konfiguriert, sondern auch compiliert und installiert? (sorry für die dumme Frage, ich kenne Deinen Linux-Hintergrund nicht)

- Schon versucht, den Treiber von Hand nachzuladen?

```
modprobe  pegasus
```

- läuft hotplug?

- irgendwelche Meldungen im Logfile, wenn Du das Device ansteckst?

----------

## wurstblinker

unter nicht erkannt verstehe ich das die karte nicht richtig eingebunden wurde, da sie unter ifconfig nicht aufgeführt wird

kompiliert habe ich den treiber nicht, modprobe pegasus habe ich nachdem ich den kernel neu kompiliert hatte eingegeben

wo finde ich das logfile?.. danke

----------

## deejay

was sagt denn die Ausgabe von

```
lsusb
```

----------

## oscarwild

 *wurstblinker wrote:*   

> kompiliert habe ich den treiber nicht [...] nachdem ich den kernel neu kompiliert hatte

 

Das Modul wird dabei mitcompiliert, allso passt das. hast Du auch ein

```
make modules_install
```

aufgerufen?

 *wurstblinker wrote:*   

> modprobe pegasus habe ich eingegeben

 

und was kam dann für eine Meldung? Falls Du make modules_install nicht aufgerufen hast, sehr wahrscheinlich eine Fehlermeldung, (ausser das Modul war bereits anderweitig vorhanden).

 *wurstblinker wrote:*   

> wo finde ich das logfile?

 

Kommt auf den Systemlogger an, den Du verwendest, und dessen Einstellungen. Schau mal in /var/log/messages nach (und falls da was zu sehen ist, poste das bitte hier im Forum).

----------

## wurstblinker

danke für die rasche antwort, aber der inhalt von /var/log/messages ist viel und würde nicht so gut im board aussehen, gibt es was bestimmtes was ich da raussuchen kann?

----------

## oscarwild

lol, so war das auch nicht gemeint. Vor jeder Zeile steht ein Timestamp; nur was ab dem Zeitpunkt passiert, zu dem Du das Gerät einstöpselst, ist relevant, und sollte relativ leicht erkennbar sein (irgendwelche Meldungen, die "USB" enthalten). Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist, einfach die Zeilen posten, die einen Timestamp ab dem Zeitpunkt des Ansteckens bis ein paar Sekunden danach tragen.

----------

## wurstblinker

so 

Feb 23 13:09:47 jonny9 pegasus 2-1:1.0: eth1, ADMtek ADM8511 "Pegasus II" USB Ethernet, 00:00:4e:11:16:c6

Feb 23 13:09:49 jonny9 net.agent[14611]: add event not handled

----------

## wurstblinker

lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 009: ID 07a6:8511 ADMtek, Inc. ADM8511 Pegasus II Ethernet

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04e8:3242 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

----------

## oscarwild

Hm... sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus...

Sicher dass z.B.

```
ifconfig eth1 <eine.freie.ip.in.deinem.Netzwerk>
```

nicht funktioniert?

----------

## deejay

und wenn die Karte bei ifconfig noch nicht angezeigt wird

dann das "up" hinter der o.g. Zeile nicht vergessen.

also dann so

```
ifconfig eth1 <eine.freie.ip.in.deinem.Netzwerk> up
```

So solltest du erstmal testen können, ob die Karte dann erstmal aktiviert wird.

Kannst es dann durch erneutes eingeben von "ifconfig" testen, ob die Karte

mit der IP-Adresse läuft.

Wenn das geht, dann schau dir mal die Datei /etc/conf.d/net an, und trag die

karte da, wie für eth0 ein. Ich glaube du musst dann auch noch entwender unter

/etc/init.d einen Symlink zur net.eth0 legen und diesen dann net.eth1 nennen,

oder die net.eth0 nach net.eth1 kopieren und diese dann beim Systemstart

laden lassen. Ich glaube das funktioniert doch so, oder? Hab schon lange die

Netzwerkeinstellungen nicht mehr angefasst  :Very Happy: 

Nachher könnte ich aber mehr drüber sagen  :Smile: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## wurstblinker

jo funzt danke nun kann ich mir weiter helfen....

----------

## oscarwild

Super, bitte häng noch ein [solved] an den Titel des Threads an!

----------

